# Bark Busters?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Have any of you heard of a training group called Bark Busters? They are nationwide-- they have private trainers in many areas-- They work on the same principles of Cesar- training you to be the leader instead of food treats as reward. We are having barking and anxiety issues with Jassy and want to nip it before he teaches Cash. Anyone heard of them?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

No, but is sounds really interesting. I am having some issues with that too. Oreo is just shy and then when he sees other dogs he barks at them just to make himself look bigger and tough. As soon as the dog approaches, he cowers and runs to the end of the leash- he jerks himself and then runs in another directiion.  I don't want him to be mr. social butterfly, but not aggressive in any way, or territorial. Obviously, I am not in charge and I am hoping to help him somehow. I tried the treat thing and he just growls and barks anyways, so I don't offer treats anymore because it just seems that I am not getting his attention and I don't want to reward his behaviour.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I was just looking at their Canadian Web site, and for a Franchise Fee of $31,000, Training Fee of $13,000, Plus additional expenses of $7,000- $12,000, for start up costs. You can train to be a Trainer . No experience necessary. Sounds like they maybe expensive.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

It is pretty pricey. 775 for both dogs. they spend 3 hours with you initially - but they say they offer a life time guarentee for the life of your dogs- should another problem come up they will come back and work with you. Or if you need another session. I bet it's less than cesar. ha ha. (any one in California ever check out Cesar's prices) 

The trainer in our area has 10 years of various dog training experience and has been using this method/franchise owner for 3 years. A vet tech at my vets used her and said she was great. 

Oreo's mom check out their site. barkbusters.com. Do try something though while he is still a puppy--- Jassy did this as a puppy and we tried to stop him with treats, chuhh's, tugs, and couldn;t and it has gotten worse- and now my sweet little jassy looks like a spastic dog to passers by- when he's not.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lily is the same way and we hired a trainer last month to come to the house. She does believe in the treat method and we are seeing some good results in Lily. first of all when you want to train, dont feed them their meal, or very little of their meal. Then get their favorite treat. The "shovel" food while the doorbell rings, or someone comes over, or another dog is there. What you want to do is just get them comfortable with the situation - and with Lily, food is her comfort (just like her mommy ). If she barks, she gets nothing. Once she is quiet for 3 full seconds then she gets treated. We are down to her barking for maybe 20 seconds at the doorbell now, and now she looks to me. When outside, if I see someone coming down the road, I call her to me first, have her sit & keep her attention on me. The people walk right down the road, and she is busy with me & realizes taht they are not a threat. It is a lot of constant training - but if I can have 50 people at my house (last week for a wedding) and get Lily to bark mayby the first 5 minutes of the arrival of all these people - then it is working!! Dont mean to ramble but hope it helps! (It also works better when she is with her "pack" If she is barking & Logan is not & is getting treated, she stops a LOT quicker!!
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Gosh, how I wish I could stop Ricky's barking!!!!  It's driving us all nuts and the kids just roll their eyes whenever Ricky's outside barking his head off and they groan 'not again!' . He barks at leaves falling, at birds flying overhead and heaven forbid the neighbors are out in their yard (which is right up close to ours) or the other dogs around are barking! 

I have been saying 'quiet' as soon as he quiets down and 'ssshh. good boy' and will treat once he's quiet for a few seconds. Thing is, I need to stop him from barking to begin with because some of his bark 'sessions' last way too long and it's a major annoyance. 

Sammy growls at noises and people coming into the house that he doesn't know. He'll only bark when someone comes in, not at all the other things Ricky barks at. Ricky barks at Sammy because he wants to play - now! He barks at me if I'm not paying attention to him when he really wants my attention. He almost sounds like a bully!  , but he's also so patient and can sit with his toy at my feet forever, just waiting for me to notice so we can play fetch. Go figure!

I am considering having someone come in, but I want it to be a positive experience, not something punishment-based. I've never heard of Bark Busters, Missy, but they do sound pricey. 

I was at the groomer's today and her 6 mth. old beagle had a citronella collar on. This was his first day so she's not sure how well it will work. He barks to play and it wasn't long that I was there that we smelled the citronella so he obviously had tried to bark. Just as I was leaving, the beagle REALLY wanted to play with my two, so he barked and cooed and growled playfully.... well, it smelled divine I can tell ya!! LOL Not sure it's working...


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I found this device called K9 Kalmer - just tried it yesterday . It is supposed to play music that only dogs can hear and it is supposed to calm their anxiety .
I know it sounds weird I found it on the planet urine website .
Well it does seem to have a effect . Cosmo would always bark when I was preparing his meal - today he just waited for it . Mind you they are still hopping like the Easter bunny trying to make me hurry . I figure one thing at a time .. 
Also Cosmo seems to be less anxious and calmer - not all the time as it is only in the ktchen . He does not bark as much when I take him on walks since his buddy arrived . Then Ahnold started to bark but they both are calming down and doing better now . I just say Ungh Ungh 
I know how you feel about the barking . I was just getting ready to call a behaviour consultant but I am going to give the machine a few more days and se how it goes ..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

that sounds very interesting  Something I might try at some point. About the jumping at mealtime, my guys all bounced like tigger & barked while I was preping their food. We started making them sit & stay for up to 10 seconds before I put their food down for them. Ever since they got the hang of that, they sit nicely and watch me make the food too - its worth a try. They KNOW that if they dont sit quietly , they dont get their meal - it works!
Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just looked at the product & it seems very interesting. Please keep us up to date on how well it works. A little expensive for me and to try to "sell" to the hubby if we are not sure it works. I appreciate your being the guinea pig


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Laurie, I have done something very similar to Oreo. Since the beginning, I have always made Oreo wait at a distance, in the kitchen as I prepped his meals and also when I put it down. He learned he was only allowed near the bowls when I called him. Now, that he does this automatically, I now am making sure he is totally "calm" because I started to notice how extremely excited he was. It only took me a couple of days, but I try to make sure he is nice and mellow and then ..... Voila, he gets to enjoy his meals 

As for barking, he only tries to bark at other dogs when we are out on a walk. His eyes and head are just darting everywhere and it takes him so long just to chill out. In this respect I have a lot of work to do...... sigh..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

A couple of interesting sites...... I'm not saying I agree with all the advice and I didn't read everything just yet, but thought I'd pass along what I found.

http://placervillevet.com/training_your_dog_to_stop_barking.htm

http://www.perfectpaws.com/bark.html

http://www.barkingdogs.net/

http://www.priory.com/vet/vetbark1.htm

There's Karen Pryor's clicker training approach:

http://www.clickertraining.com/search/node/barking


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks Marj. these look like they will be helpful.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes Thanks for doing the research I will check this out as well ..


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Some helpful information there - thank you for sharing your research


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

No problem, ladies. Like I said, I have a bark-crazy Hav too and I really should have been looking into this way before now.  

I'm glad Laurie brought it up.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm available for $775 for a whole day but my guarantee would have to include your holding the phone up to their ear when you have a problem.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

No trips to New England for that Tom?  yes it is a bit much


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Tom, you are too funny!!  LOL


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

wow, this is amazing we're all going through this at the same time. We started having a very similar problem a few weeks ago and attributed it to the discouraging feelings in our house and the depressed attitudes that my husband and I have been experiencing since the first of the year. Last week we started looking for a trainer that we felt comfortable with and had a similar philosophy that we have. We've found a woman that we feel that way about and she will be coming over in 2 weeks. 

She has a Ph.D (for whatever that's worth with the dogs  and will charge 150$ for the first session at the house with both dogs, apx. 2 hours. She has already sent a couple brochures in an email and we will email her back with some things that we would like to see the dogs DO, trying to not concentrate solely on what we DON'T want them to do. 
One of the issues we spoke about on the phone was the barking that you addressed, especially standing at the door watching dogs and people on the sidewalk. One thing she mentioned right away was that we needed to decide what we wanted them to do instead of barking, so that we can give them a cue to DO something, not to just stop barking.

We'll see what happens, all I know is that it was just starting to make me crazy and unhappy and I want to get some professional advice.

As far as Cesar's prices....last I knew he charged $350/ session which I thought was pretty darn resonable for the results he seems to achive. Of course now that he's so popular his prices have probably gone up  Also, I heard earlier this year he was already booked for the rest of the year! I would still love to go on his cruise if it happens.
Even if dogs aren't allowed.

Has anyone ever used, or heard of the "Bark Free Pro"? I just saw it today in a Gaiam Living/Harmony cataloge. It works with an ultrasonic sound frequency that's activated by barking. It's $59. Any thoughts?

Thanks and I'd love to hear how everyone's luck with dealing with this goes.

Beverly


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow- this thread is worrying me a bit as a potential Hav mom. Is frequent barking a common trait? I know any dog breed can have its barky individuals but I was thinking that one the whole the Havanese are kinda quiet, no?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Sky, I was warned by my breeder before I got my puppy that he was more vocal that most, but it didn't deter me. Actually, it's my other dog Lily, a Bichon Schnauzer mix that initiants the barking in my house.

beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"Has anyone ever used, or heard of the "Bark Free Pro"? I just saw it today in a Gaiam Living/Harmony cataloge. It works with an ultrasonic sound frequency that's activated by barking. It's $59. Any thoughts?"

*** Too funny! My hubby just got back from a day trip to the states and said he saw this product in the airline magazine. I was just looking at this same thing today on the web!! I'm going to try clicker training and then see if we need to go any further with this. Will let you know how things go...... 

Beverly, good luck with the trainer! Let us know how well it works for you.

Sky, I thought the same thing. I had read that this breed wasn't a particularly 'yappy' breed and many aren't. They are calm, social, bark as a warning, but that's about it. Some, however, do bark quite a bit and I see from my research that it's mostly out of boredom or anxiety that they bark. Something to work on for us!

Barking is a self-rewarding activity so it is a bit of a challenge trying to break the habit, but it can be done and certainly worth the additional effort, I think.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Sky, welcome by the way  Oreo is very quiet and only barks when he is overly excited and when he is frightened. That has been only lately. But the loudest he gets is that excited growl when he runs around the house. I have had a border collie and also a pomeranian in the past and I can honestly say I was shocked at how quiet he is. We live in a condo townhome and it is very easy to hear the neighbours, I know by now with the other dogs I would have had complaints. My kids are louder than him!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam went through a "Barking Stage" He barked at everything and anything, but with distractions and redirecting his focus he stopped. Now he only barks when there is something to bark about. If he sees someone around the house he is allowed to bark until I tell him "Thank you, Enough" We live in a very quite neighourhood, so not alot to bark about.

One thing that I read somewhere, If you want to stop a behavior, you teach the behavior. If you want them to stop barking, teach them to bark on command. Then tell them "No bark". If you want them to stop digging you teach them to dig. Then tell them where they can dig, and not dig. It has worked for me.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

sKY, I agree with Debbie , redirection is the best bet to get the barking to stop. If done enough times, they eventually figure out that what they were barking at is really not that interesting. I think the chance of getting a barker is just the luck of the draw. Lily is a big barker!! Lexi & Logan will not make a peep unless encouraged by Lily. Very often Logan sits by the door quietly while the girls are barking. he gets treated for not barking, and soon enough the girls figure it out & quietly sit by me for treats. It really is just a matter of training - I think 
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes Sky. I agree with Laurie. Although Jasper is going through something now. we didn't hear a peep out of him until he was 8 months old. And Cash rarely barks. (whining is another story) So I blame ourselves for making him anxious about something. We just need a trainer to help us figure out what that is.


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome! I appreciate everyone's sharing their experience and training ideas. I guess, when the time comes, I will choose the dog carefully, and redirect as needed. I have two labs right now who only bark to communicate something very specific and are otherwise quiet. One will very occasionally go on a barking jag in the yard, but I just bring her in and it stops immediately.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

It is interesting that so many of us are experiencing this barking behaviour .. I told you Cosmo has done it since I first got him ..I have had a lot of advice from various sources .
I am wondering if this is becoming more prevalent in the breed and why . Maybe it is a certain personality 
My dog ASta who would have been 5 in March -he barked as well but only for a reason and his bark was not as high pitched and irritating . I could tell him thank you and he would stop . He barked more when he was a puppy but mainly when he had a problem or we were started the crate training ..
I can still remeber going to puppy class with Cosmo which he barked in from the get go because her treats were better than mine and the trainer said "Control your dog ".. He was quite clear with his barking .. Come here because I really love your treats .. I thought to myself . Oh Oh now I am in big trouble .. I thought she was going to show me how to do that ..

This puppy training that is reward based just does not seem to work once they are over 6 months and the hormones are working and surging ..
Her solution by the way was the kong . Cosmo can empty a kong in 3 minutes tops no matter what you put in it . Enough said !! I do not use peanut butter but yep cream cheese you name it - gone 

I am going to go back to Cesar's dvd's but like some of you I am ready too get some professional help . I do not want to use a bark collar but if it irritates me I can only think what the neigbors are thinking ..
Control that dog !!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Old thread, but good topic..... 

A customer came into the store I work at last week, looking for food and mentioned she'd had a Bark Buster trainer for her dog. She loved it! Said it was the best money she ever spent. Her dog came from a shelter/rescue situation and was very stressed, barking all day, for hours, in or out of the house. She highly recommended them. 

I have no experience with them, but maybe they can help.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Wonder if they could master a house full of barking dogs?


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well it is interesting that this thread popped up again because the barking continues to be an issue with Cosmo .. It is getting better but we have good days and then we definetly have days that are not so good and we seem to be regressing . 

He barks a lot when he cannot get his way or when Ahnold steals his flossie which happens two or three times a day .. 
? I am not familiar with this organization . Are they trainers or behaviourists .. 
MAybe you can put me in the picture .
Thanks


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank Goodness I am not alone……

Smarty is a barker. She has a fit when anything is going on outside, carries on like a crazy dog when company arrives and acts like an aggressive pit bull when a dog approaches on our walks. Weird, a dog can pass us and she is fine. When we have company she is never off guard when they are moving around the house. My DD (PHD) says she has bad eyes and short term memory loss. Some times I think she is right.

I tried so many different methods that I have confused myself. She very much has little dog syndrome. She wears a harness on our walks now so I can pick her up the second she starts to act aggressive.

Smarty carries on so much she empties her anal glands and this totally drives me nuts.

The strange part is at a dog show or loose she is perfect, never snarls, growls or barks.

Please let us know what works.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a barking problem with Marble too. He goes ballistic when the doorbell rings, barks at every dog, neighbor, child, bike, scooter, door opening/shutting etc. He barks at other moms who come talk to me when he's sitting in the car with me, which is really embarrassing. I read all the threads Marj mentioned, and I was surprised to find out how many others were struggling with this. I have tried a spray collar, but that only works when it's on, and I just don't feel good about leaving it on too long. It just seems like there's a better way. Our trainer had me hold a treat up and when the door rang, give it to him if he's quiet. He will do that during training, but if it's a surprise visitor, he goes back to the barking. We can't seem to progress to the point where I can get him to bark once and stop if the visit is a surprise. I have also taken him out many times with treats to teach him to be quiet around certain kids, people, etc. I do this at Petsmart and Petco as well, to help him stop barking at other dogs. He is usually the only dog making a big scene with all his barking. If the treats run out, he's back to barking, growling, etc. I spend so much time training. It's hard for me to remember to keep treats in my pocket 24/7, so there are a lot of times I forget to have treats in my pockets. I know I have to get better at that. I have heard about Bark Busters but haven't tried them. There is a woman here who does it and had a lot of testimonials, but I went with another behaviorist who had a degree. I was wondering how everyone's progress was after reading all the threads. What things have worked for Cosmo? And Marj sounded so exhausted. Has Ricky gotten better? The K9 Calmer sounded good, but since it emits ultrasonic sounds, I'm afraid it will scare my rabbits or give them a heart attack. I hope someone had some luck with this. Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Gina, I don't like the sonic 'alarms' because the two we tried emitted sounds that bothered ME and one would go off just by the sounds of Ricky and Sammy wrestling and playing together, so not good. 

I was exhausted and to tell the truth, it is still a hassle, but I seem to be the only one to get Ricky to stop with the insane barking. I get up off my butt, go to the patio door in the back, go out with them and use my body, my language, to stop him. My 3 teens and hubby have no "calm/assertiveness" and are not consistent with Ricky so it's frustrating. 

With the weather warming up, the dogs are out back more often and Ricky's "job" is to ward off all the birds that dare fly over or land near our yard. sigh...... Thank goodness it's a SMALL yard!! ound: 

I think the whole family could use a lesson or two. I know of two dog trainers here, but I don't like them all that much. 

We still have a gate in our steps that lead to the front door and lower level of the house. I find the dogs bark more if they are behind the gate when the bell rings or someone comes in, so I get their attention, they get quiet for a second or two and I ask "Want to go say 'hi'?" They stop barking, but stay excited (which is fine by me) and rush down the steps with tails wagging to greet guests. They don't really jump all over them so it's not a big issue. But the barking......... sigh.......


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I spoke with Annette the rep from Bark Busters here in New Brunswick and she was awesome. It is $495.00 for a 3-4 hours session and that includes a follow-up session and lifetime support no matter where you are (if we move). 

After telling her about Baloo's growling problem she said we don't need her and she gave me a list of things to do and guess what?? He hasn't growled at a humane in 4 days, but did growl at a strange dog, which she said is quite normal. She thought that since Baloo has only been in our home for 3 weeks, she said it was due to being in new surroundings, new people and was probably just in the second fear stage of puberty.

Second Fear Imprint Period/Pre-puberty Sensitization Period ( 6 - 14 months )

This stage precedes puberty---and is marked by the appearance of fear in dogs that were previously not fearful (including well raised ones.) This stage is believed to be related a development of a cognitive (i.e. intellectual versus emotional) understanding of fear. Again dogs must be socialized and taught that there is nothing to fear with firm and understanding training. It is important not to "baby" the fearful dog as this simply reinforces that their fear is a reasonable response to the situation. It is imperative that the dog's environment be controlled at this stage to protect them from psychological trauma which could have a lifelong affect.

Anyways I really respected the fact the she didn't push that we needed to enroll and she told me to e-mail or call if I had any problems or other questions.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Marj, I'm sorry it's been so frustrating. Training sometimes feels like a full time job with some of these little guys. I guess it's just like having kids - some are easier and some give you more trouble and some like to constantly test, test, test you (I won't name which of my children fits into each of those categories ). It sounds like you have made some progress, so hopefully it will get better. I'm definitely not going to try the K9 calmer now, especially because of my rabbits. Angie, it sounds like you have a great Bark Busters trainer if you ever need one, and I'm glad she was so honest. What helped Baloo stop growling?
Gina


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

She told me to do the following:

1. If he is growling at someone coming into the house (he had growled at my son's friend sometimes, I think because he can smell his 3 dogs) to firmly say "NO", and clap. Then allow him to sniff the stranger instead of removing him from the situation, so that he will know he doesn't have to be scared.

2. Always let Baloo know that I am the pack leader, he came from living with his breeder & 15 other dogs on a farm to our house. So if there is a knock at the door, let him know I greet the new person not him and if he does bark or growl continue to say "NO" firmly and clap (not really loud, just so he know I am in charge).

Anyways, it doesn't seem like much, but it worked for us, and of course she said to always reward him later, say if someone new comes to the house and he doesn't growl or bark.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Great thread...thanks for bumping it 
Todd has had a barking problem on and off for a few months now and I'm getting a good handle on it at home and on walks but now he's started barking at the dog park when people walk up or pass by with dogs. 
If he's near me I try to distract him with treats and "watch me" but if he's off playing I can't always get to him in time and he'll run up and down the fence barking madly until they either come into the park or sniff through the fence.
It's embarrassing and I feel like I'm not in control of him...which I hate! 
Anyone have the same problem or ideas of how to fix it?


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I got Cosmo very young 8 weeks and he barked from the time I picked him up at the airport . I do not know what happened when he was with his mother but I do know what happened when he was with me ..
I took him to the vet the day after I got him and he barked and barked and he would not stop .. The vet told me to socialize my dog which I did . Things I did with Asta and he loved Cosmo was not so keen on thus barking and stress . He was just not comfortable with a lot of things that I thought we should be doing . He hated the car it made him sick . 
I read about stress in dogs and I realized he was becoming one very stressed dog .. this so called socializing was really not helping him .. It was just too much too soon . 
I still took him to puppy class and I did a little socializing but not as much .
On the advice of a different vet I got Ahnold who was about the same age and it helped him tremendously to have a HAvanese buddy and a companion .
After different stages of his life it has been difficult for Cosmo especially when he was an adolescent dog .. I hired a behaviourist and maybe she helped me more than cosmo but my perspective improved and I saw all the postives in him and we started to make some progress . She gave me advice and then I just watched his behaviour and how he reacted to the different ways that I tried to react to the situation .
I read so many books and watched so many DvD's and I would ask the behavourist for an update when needed .

Now my friends who knew him when he was younger say he is much better dog and we have made such progress but we are not there as yet .
He has a very low frustration threshhold and he barks when he is frustrated and he wants his way .. On the advice of the behaviourist he had many timeouts so if it gets very difficult I tell him he needs a timeout to relax .. He is now so much better he lies down and looks at me as if to say Sorry Mom I forgot . Give me one more chance I hate timeouts . 
It is still a work in progress but I find there are different reasons for the barking as well .
Many times thye are protecting me and the house and I have to say Good Boys Thank you .. I will take over now .. 
the one thing I did learn from all of this is that every dog is different and that vets do not always know best ..


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Cosmosmom;245627
Now my friends who knew him when he was younger say he is much better dog and we have made such progress but we are not there as yet .
He has a very low frustration threshhold and he barks when he is frustrated and he wants his way .. On the advice of the behaviourist he had many timeouts so if it gets very difficult I tell him he needs a timeout to relax .. He is now so much better he lies down and looks at me as if to say Sorry Mom I forgot . Give me one more chance I hate timeouts .
It is still a work in progress but I find there are different reasons for the barking as well .
Many times thye are protecting me and the house and I have to say Good Boys Thank you .. I will take over now ..
the one thing I did learn from all of this is that every dog is different and that vets do not always know best ..[/QUOTE said:


> Yep, I agree that every dog is different, and some just may be wired to be more fearful and nervous. Of course there's the ones that become that way from trauma, too. I don't think vets always know best, especially if they haven't owned the the type of breed we have. I'm glad Cosmo has made improvement, though. Thank goodness he's had you!
> 
> Angie, thanks for sharing the methods that helped Baloo with growling. Our behaviorist was similar and she had us repeat "no growling" when he growled. We practiced making noises over and over. We would also treat him or say "good boy" as soon as he was quiet. I like the clapping idea.
> Gina


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I know the wife of the Bark Buster trainer in our area (and have met her husband) and think that it is a great training program! They are really training the owner and do provide excellent long term support. It is a "pack leader" style of training, but not harsh at all. If I was having serious issues, I would call them in a minute!

When I started reading this thread I would have said that my three aren't barkers! Now I'm thinking that maybe they are! They are definitely alarm barkers-recently warning of a flock of geese walking around the back yard and always let me know when the man in brown is leaving boxes on the porch! But I remember an obedience teacher telling a story of a couple whose GSD let a burglar in the house because they had trained him not to bark at the door!!!


----------

